# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Ρυμουλκά (Tug boats) >  Ελληνικά Ρυμουλκά (Greek Tugboats)

## vassilisman

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ! ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι η ίδια διαδικασία όπως για τα άλλα καράβια...

----------


## vassilisman

ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ (ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ) ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΡΙ ΟΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ 30 ΕΤΙΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν εννοείς για την απασχόληση σε λιμάνια υπάρχει όριο ηληκίας είκοσι (20) χρόνων, σύμφωνα με το Γενικό Κα;νονισμό Λιμένα αρ. 1 Περί ρυμουλκικών εργασιών (ΥΑ 313/1993 ΦΕΚ 431 Β 1993).
Για την απασχόληση σε λιμάνι χρειάζεται άδεια από τη λιμενική αρχή

Για την άδεια χρειάζονται:
α-Αίτηση με τα πλήρη στοιχεία του πλοιοκτήτη και τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα του πλοίου.

β. Έγγραφο εθνικότητας και τα προβλεπόμενα από τις κείμενες διατάξεις πιστοποιητικά ασφαλείας του σκάφους.

γ. Απόδειξη καταβολής του παραβόλου υπέρ του Δημοσίου και της υπέρ του ΝΑΤ εισφοράς που προβλέπονται από το άρθρο 39 του Ν. 2008/92 ή τμήματος αυτών σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 10 του κανονισμού (ένα ποσό σταθερό και ένα ποσό που διαμορφώνεται ανάλογα με την ιπποδύναμη).

Για τις άλλες χρήσεις δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας.

δ. Υπεύθυνη δήλωση του πλοιοκτήτη ότι αναλαμβάνει την υποχρέωση εκτελέσεως από το ρυμουλκό φυλακών ασφαλείας στο λιμάνι. Η υποχρέωση αυτή θα καταχωρείται στην χορηγούμενη άδεια και δεν παρέχει δικαίωμα για αποζημίωση από το Δημόσιο ανεξάρτητα από την παροχή ή όχι υπηρεσιών κατά την διάρκεια φυλακής του ρυμουλκού.

Ναυαγοσωστικά μπορούν να βγάλουν άδεια αλλά δεν μ,πορούν να βγάλουν άσδεια ρυμουλκά που ανήκουν ή απασχολούνται σε λιμενικά έργα ή άνήκουν ή απασχολούνατια αποκλειστικά σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις όπως διυλιστήρια.

----------


## tourist

Οργανική σύνθεση πληρώματος Ρ/Κ - Π.Δ. 232/05 (ΦΕΚ 280 Α'/2005)

----------


## Nautikos II

Ενας αριστος εργατης
001.JPG

----------


## Johnny22

τι διπλομα χριαζεται για να οδιγεις λατζα η ρυμουλκο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Οργανική σύνθεση πληρώματος Ρ/Κ - Π.Δ. 232/05 (ΦΕΚ 280 Α'/2005)


Σμφωνα με το παραπάνω Πδ χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον δίπλωμα Κυβερνήτη Ρυπουλκού. Για να το πάρεις χρειάζεται σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 243/1998 (ΦΕΚ 181Α/1998 ):
  4. Πτυχίο Κυβερνήτη Ρυμουλκών.

  Α. Ειδικά προσόντα.

   "α) Θαλάσσια υπηρεσία με ειδικότητα καταστρώματος σε ρυμουλκά η ναυαγοσωστικά διάρκειας 30 μηνών για τους κατόχους πτυχίου επιπέδου 3 του άρθρου 6 παρ. 1 περ. γ` του ν. 2009/92 (Α 18 ) των ΤΕΕ τομέα Ναυτικού και Ναυτιλιακού ειδικότητας Πλοιάρχων Ε.Ν. και 4 ετών γιά τους κατόχους απολυτηρίου Γυμνασίου η ισότιμης Σχολής".

  Κατά τη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία και για χρονικό διάστημα 12 μηνών τουλάχιστον από τη συνολικά απαιτούμενη, θα εκπαιδεύεται ο υποψήφιος στα καθήκοντα υπεύθυνου φυλακής γεφύρας υπό την επίβλεψη προσοντούχου αξιωματικού που θα αποδεικνύεται με σχετική εγγραφή σε εγχειρίδιο κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης το οποίο θα ελέγχεται για την συμπλήρωσή του από Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν.ή Ακαδημία Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ)/ Πλοιάρχων που θα του χορηγεί σχετική βεβαίωση.



  "β) Επιτυχής αποφοίτηση από ειδικό τμήμα εκπαίδευσης Κυβερνητών Δημόσιας σχολής Ε.Ν. για τους κατόχους απολυτηρίου Γυμνασίου η
ισότιμης σχολής".



  γ) Πιστοποιητικά εκπαίδευσης από Δημόσιες Σχολές Ε.Ν. στα παρακάτω γνωστικά αντικείμενα :  ΓΥΡΟΠΥΞΙΔΕΣ-ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΠΗΔΑΛΙΑ- ΒΥΘΟΜΕΤΡΑ-ΔΡΟΜΟΜΕΤΡΑ-RADAR-GMDSS-ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ- ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ.


  Β. Δικαιώματα υπηρεσίας

  Κυβερνήτης ρυμουλκών που εκτελούν πλόες στο λιμάνι και στους
γειτονικούς όρμους της περιοχής.

----------


## Johnny22

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια φωτο του Alexander 5 μετα την εξοδο του Queen Victoria
058.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ρυμουλκό Santantonio Primo  που πήγε το Trinacria στη Μεσίνα, κάτι πήρε από Θεσσαλονίκη πάλι για Μεσίνα. Αυτή την ώρα Νότια της Κασσάνδρας.


Παντελή φάουλ...... Άλλη η Μεσσήνη(α) (Messina) στη Σικελία, και άλλη η Μερσίνη (Mersin) στη νότια Τουρκία. Το SANTANTONIO PRIMO στην Τουρκία κατευθύνεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου sorry. :Concern:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι πήρε άραγε από Ελευσίνα το P/K Christos XL και πηγαίνει ALIAGA??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μία "ξώφαλτση εικόνα", η οποία προέκυψε _από αυτήν την φωτό_ που ανέβασα στο θέμα του SALAMIS FILOXENIA, διακρίνουμε το πρώην Ισραηλινό ρυμουλκό _SUFA_ (IMO 8802600) στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα (όπου το είχαμε ξαναδεί και αναφερθεί στο ποστ _Νο 1126_), σχεδόν έτοιμο πλέον, βαμμένο στα χρώματα των ρυμουλκών Σπανόπουλου, και με γραμμένο το όνομα _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ χωρίς όμως δυστυχώς να ξεχωρίζει η αρίθμηση του (_XLIX_ ή _L_ ???).

IMG_0129_a.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το P/K Ιωάννης έφυγε από Κέρκυρα και πλησιάζει τώρα στη Λευκάδα που βρίσκεται και το Christos XXXIV που ξεκόλλησε το KORAVI.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κοινοπραξία «Med Tugs»: Επόμενος σταθμός Πάτρα. Μέσα στο 2019 και στο Λονδίνο*

*ШАБЛОНЫ YOOTHEME
ШАБЛОНЫ НЕДВИЖИМОСТИ JOOMLA*Λεπτομέρειες Κατηγορία: NEA	Δημοσιεύτηκε στις Τρίτη, 20 Νοεμβρίου 2018 15:29





Το λιμάνι της Αχαϊκής πρωτεύουσας, η Πάτρα, είναι ο επόμενος σταθμός της Κοινοπραξίας ρυμουλκών – ναυαγοσωστικών σκαφών «Med Tugs».
Το πρώτο ρυμουλκό – ναυαγοσωστικό σκάφος της «Med Tugs» θα καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας την επόμενη εβδομάδα όπου θα μετασταθμεύει πλέον μόνιμα, ενώ εντός του επόμενου μήνα Δεκεμβρίου, άλλο ένα ίδιο σκάφος της κοινοπραξίας θα «μετακομίσει» και αυτό στην Πάτρα. Να σημειωθεί ότι και τα δύο σκάφη είναι ιπποδύναμης 5.000 ίππων το καθένα.
Εξάλλου, στην διάρκεια του επόμενου έτους 2019, η κοινοπραξία θα επεκτείνει την δραστηριότητα της στο Λονδίνο, όπως άλλωστε προέβλεπε, και το αρχικό της πλάνο, με στόχο να εμβαθύνει την σχέση της με τα P&I Club και Hull Club, παρέχοντας καλύτερες, ταχύτερες και ανταγωνιστικότερες εξειδικευμένες Β2Β υπηρεσίες ναυαγιαιρεσίας παντός τύπου.
Όπως είναι ήδη γνωστό η κοινοπραξία «Med Tugs», στην οποία μετέχουν οι εταιρίες Vernicos Tugs & Salvage, Spanopoulos Group, Lyboussakis Towage & Salvage και Karapiperis Towage & Salvage, διαχειρίζεται στόλο 30 ρυμουλκών – ναυαγοσωστικών σκαφών, αλλά και σκαφών άλλων ειδικών τύπων.
Η κοινοπραξία «Med Tugs», είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες στην Ευρώπη και η μεγαλύτερη της Μεσογείου, διαχειρίζεται 30 σκάφη ειδικών τύπων μεταξύ των οποίων ρυμουλκά, ναυαγοσωστικά, καταπολέμησης θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης, και συλλογής και αποκομιδής υγρών καταλοίπων πλοίων.
Και οι τέσσερις εταιρίες συνολικά παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους σε περισσότερα από 40.000 πλοία ετησίως τα οποία προσεγγίζουν στην Ελλάδα, απασχολούν σχεδόν 300 ναυτικούς, καθώς επίσης διαθέτουν και ένα ισχυρό και έμπειρο στελεχιακό δυναμικό στην ξηρά το οποίο είναι έτοιμο να παρέχει υπηρεσίες υψηλού επίπεδου.

***Στη φωτογραφία:*
Τα μέλη της Κοινοπραξίας "Med Tugs". Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά Κωνσταντίνος Λυμπουσάκης, Σταύρος Καραπιπέρης, Γιώργος Βερνίκος (όρθιος), Δημήτρης Βερνίκος και Μιχάλης Σπανόπουλος.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## npapad

Σε συνέχεια της προσπάθειας καταγραφής των ρυμουλκών των Ελληνικών και Κυπριακών εταιρειών, έφτιαξα μια λίστα με τα ρυμουλκά του Σταύρου Καραπιπέρη και την ανέβασα εδώ :

https://mega.nz/#F!WphRVYqR!E71ao9kLYhy1X34sPbEe_A

Είναι όλα (ελπίζω) τα σκάφη που πέρασαν από την εταιρεία από το 1978 που πρωτοξεκίνησε.
Πρόσθεσα και τα 3 βοηθητικά του που έχω βρει :
Το ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ (Καταδυτικό, τώρα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του Ψωματάκη - www.psomakara.gr) 
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=2455970#
Το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2242949
και το ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2175951

Όπως πάντα, διορθώσεις και προσθήκες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες !

----------


## npapad

Ανεβάζω μια λίστα με τα πλοία της εταιρείας VELASCO MARITIME LTD, NICOSIA. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι το Κυπριακό "παράρτημα" της μεγάλης Ελληνικής κατασκευαστικής Archirodon . H Velasco δημιουργήθηκε το 1989 και είναι ενεργή μέχρι και σήμερα, με λιγότερα πλοία όμως και με αλλαγή σημαίας (από Κυπριακή που χρησιμοποιούσαν αρχικά σε Αγ. Βικεντίου, που προτιμάει και η "μαμά" εταιρεία Archirodon).

Μπορείτε να πάρετε τη λίστα από εδώ :
https://mega.nz/#F!y8AB1AhC!r2TpjH2Gtq97l7RUflDpYg

Και περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την Archirodon εδώ :
http://www.archirodon.net/
και εδώ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archirodon

Σιγά σιγά θα ανέβουν και τα υπόλοιπα παραρτήματα της Archirodon, καθώς επίσης και της ίδιας της "μαμάς" εταιρείας.

Αν κάποιος έχει φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία της παρακαλώ να τις ανεβάσει (δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές από αυτές....)

----------


## andria salamis

Karapiperis New Generation Στην Πρύμη του Golden Bridge.
P1250154.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΛΕΚΚΑΣ_ (1960 - IMO 5204053) τραβηγμένο έξω _στο Aliaga_. Οδηγήθηκε προς διάλυση στις αρχές του Νοέμβρη από την Θεσσαλονίκη ρυμουλκούμενο από το _ΑΣΤΕΡΙ_ (1967 - IMO 6721967).

----------


## npapad

> Ρυμουλκεί την πλατφόρμα ATLANTIS I. Μπήκε στο λιμάνι στις 16:00. Εχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν έμπαινε στο λιμάνι, δεν ρυμουλκούσε την πλατφόρμα, αλλά είχε δέσει στο πλευρό της και την τραβούσε μαζί του.


Με τον ίδιο τρόπο την είχε φέρει αρχικά και το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες μου στο post #1236

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Vigoroso G του Γκιγκιλίνη ήρθε από Θεσσαλονίκη στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## leo85

Το Ρ/Κ EPISKOPI κουκλάκι γίνεται στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα.

EPISKOPI-6-4-2019-.jpg 
6-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

Το Ρ/Κ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ.Ζ στην μικρή του Πειραιά συνεχίζει της εργασίες του.

ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ.Ζ.-6-4-2019-02-.jpg ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ.Ζ.-6-4-2019-01-.jpg 

6-4-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Επισκοπή τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα και πριν λίγο καθελκύστηκε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΠΙΣΚΟΠΗ-02-10-04-2019.jpg ΕΠΙΣΚΟΠΗ-03-10-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε 2 φωτο από το νέο απόκτημα του Γκιγκιλίνη το P/K VIGOROSO G (e.x Vigoroso, Vigor) κατασκευής 1999 με ΙΜΟ 9203344 πλέον με Ελληνική σημαία και με διαστάσεις 30 μέτρα Χ 10 μέτρα, που ήρθε από Θεσσαλονίκη και έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

VIGOROSO-G-01-09-04-2019.jpg VIGOROSO-G-02-09-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

[COLOR=#242424 !important]ΓΑΪΟΣ (ΠΑΞΟΙ). Αποκολλήθηκε την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα το ρυμουλκό ¶γιος Νικόλαος[/COLOR]



_06
Απριλίου/ 2019
_


_SHARE_
Facebook
Twitter
Google Bookmark



που είχε προξαράξει το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή κοντά στη νότια είσοδο του λιμανίου του Γαΐου Παξών, 10 μέτρα από την παραλία ''Γιαννά''.
Ρυμουλκήθηκε συνοδευόμενο από περιπολικό σκάφος του Λιμενικού στο νέο λιμάνι, όπου κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια.
Από το Λιμενικό Σταθμό Παξών που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ''ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ'' μέχρι την προσκόμιση σχετικού βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης ισχύος Π.Γ.Ε. και της αξιοπλοΐας του από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το ρυμουλκό είχε προσκρούσει σε ξέρα, ένα περίπου ν.μ από το λιμάνι του Γαΐου Παξών, το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης. Υπέστη ρήγμα και ο καπετάνιος στην προσπάθεια του να μην βουλιάξει το σκάφος, το προσάραξε σκόπιμα στην παραλία "Γιαννάς" λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Γαΐου.Το πλοίο πήρε κλίση και άμεσα απέπλευσε προς παροχή συνδρομής ένα περιπολικό σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ενώ ενημερώθηκε η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία Παξών  καθώς και ιδιωτικά σκάφη για συνδρομή στην απάντληση των υδάτων. Προληπτικά τοποθετήθηκε αντιρρυπαντικό φράγμα, ενώ από το περιστατικό δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός, ούτε παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Το ρυμουλκό είχε αποπλεύσει από Πέραμα με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα και ήταν εφοδιασμένο με 20 τόνους πετρέλαιο και τρεις τόνους λιπαντικά έλαια.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι άραγε ήρθε να πάρει το P/K Αστέρι??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K Vigoroso G του Γκιγκιλίνη τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη και έφυγε για Θεσσαλονίκη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ρυμουλκό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Ν.Π 6817 που προσάραξε στους Παξούς στις 11/04/2019 πηγαίνοντας από Πειραιά στην Κέρκυρα για να πάρει ένα κλαπέ, φωτογραφημένο στο λιμάνι των Παξών στις 14-04-2019. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Ν.Π-6817-02-14-04-2019.jpg ΑΓΙΟΣ-ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Ν.Π-6817-03-14-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νέο ρυμουλκό *Λυμπουσάκης Χίος* της εταιρείας *Lyboussakis Salvage & Towage* τελείωσε όπως βλέπουμε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και πριν λίγο καθελκύστηκε. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΛΥΜΠΟΥΣΑΚΗΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-30-09-09-2019.jpg ΛΥΜΠΟΥΣΑΚΗΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-31-09-09-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Όπως παρατηρούμε το Ρ/Κ ΟΡΦΕΑΣ ΉΛΙΟΣ πέρνει σίγα σίγα την τελική του θέση ώστε να είναι έτοιμο για την πρώτη του επαφή με το υγρό στοιχείο.

ΟΡΦΕΑΣ-ΗΛΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-01.jpg ΟΡΦΕΑΣ-ΗΛΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-02-.jpg ΟΡΦΕΑΣ-ΗΛΙΟΣ-10-9-2019-03-.jpg
Πέραμα: 10-09-2019

----------


## japetus

Παρατηρώ στο AIS το ρ/κ 'Αστέρι' να πηγαινοερχεται τις δυο τελευταίες μέρες μεταξύ των μονών Βατοπεδιου και Παντοκράτορος στο ¶γιο όρος.
Γνωρίζει κανείς με τι καταπιάνεται σε εκείνα τα μέρη;

----------


## npapad

Το ρυμουλκό ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ των Ναηπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά παροπλισμένο το 2004 στο Πέραμα.
Φωτογραφία του καλού μας φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick.
tug at perama 2004.jpg
Μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει κανείς ποιο ρυμουλκό είναι στην πρύμη του ? Διαβάζω το νηολόγιο "Πειραιεύς" αλλά όχι το όνομα.

----------


## leo85

Το Χρήστος XXII τη πήρε από τη Σαλαμίνα και πάει Aliaga ????.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Χρήστος XXII τη πήρε από τη Σαλαμίνα και πάει Aliaga ????.


To τσιμεντάδικο με τα 2 ακομοντέσια.

----------


## a.molos

> To τσιμεντάδικο με τα 2 ακομοντέσια.


Ποιο ήταν το όνομά του ?

----------


## pantelis2009

*OCEAN SPARKLE*

----------


## npapad

> Ποιο ήταν το όνομά του ?


OCEAN SPARKLE (IMO 6916201).
Δες εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3058100
εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3058099
και εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3058098

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιο ήταν το όνομά του ?


Έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου να το  βρω κ πρόλαβαν οι φίλοι.
'Εχει αδελφό το ΝΑΚΑΟΚΙ ΜΑRU No2 IMO 7222607.
Πάντως δεν είναι τσιμεντάδικα όπως τα ξέρουμε,πολύ μεγάλα άλλωστε.Αποθήκες 'ηταν κ έπεφταν δίπλα τα μικρά γιά να φορτώσουν.

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι θαμώνες στην Αλεξανδρούπολη και ανήκουν στην εταιρία Χατζηγαβριήλ.

----------

